# المنتديات الأردنية > شخصيات أردنية >  أردنيون : الشهيد وصفي التل

## احساس المطر

ولد في 1919 م في كردستان العراق ، أبوه شاعر الأردن مصطفى وهبي التل وأمه منيفة ابراهيم بابان. أنهى أبوه دراسته في مدرسة عنبر في دمشق والتحق بقطاع التعليم في العراق، وهناك تعرف بأمه، بعد ولادة وصفي التل عاد أبوه إلى الأردن ليدرس في مدارسه، قضى وصفي بعض طفولته في شمال العراق ليعود إلى مدينة والده إربد بعد بلوغه السادسة من العمر، ويبقى متنقلا مع والده في ترحاله وتدريسه وتقلده مناصب حقوقية في إربد والشوبك بلواء معان.

أنهى وصفي دراسته الثانوية من مدرسة السلط الثانونية في العام 1937 م ليلتحق بكلية العلوم الطبيعية في جامعة بيروت العربية مع رفيقيه خليل السالم وحمد الفرحان، وتأثر في أفكاره السياسية بحركة القومين العرب التي كانت على خلاف مع حركة القوميين السوريين.



بداياته و مشاركته في حرب 48
بعد عودته إلى الأردن

التحق وصفي بالعمل الحكومي ودرس في عدد من مدارس الكرك وغيرها، 
انضم إلى الجيش البريطاني ثم سرح من الخدمة 
التحق بجيش الجهاد المقدس بقيادة فوزي القاوقجي، وحارب في حرب فلسطين في 1948 م. 
استقر بعدها في القدس ليعمل في المركز العربي الذي كان يديره موسى العلمي. 

التحق بوظيفة مأمور ضرائب في مأمورية ضريبة الدخل وموظفا في مديرية التوجيه الوطني التي كانت مسؤولة عن الإعلام آنذاك مطلع الخمسينات. 
تزوج سعدية الجابري ذات الأصول الحلبية وتوفيت السيدة سعدية عام 1995م وكانت قد اوصت بتحويل بيته الى متحف وهذا ما حدث بالفعل ، يذكر ان التل لم ينجب اطفالا، فاشرفت وزارة الثقافة على البيت الذي صارا متحفا

عن وصفي
اشتهر وصفي التل بنظافة اليد والضرب بيد من حديد على الفساد والمحسوبية، ولما مات كان عليه دينا قيمته 92 ألف دينار معظمها لمؤسسة الضمان الاجتماعي قرضا لإنشاء مزرعة له في الحمر غرب عمان. كان وصفي التل أول من أطلق شعار "عمان هانوي العرب"، أي جعل عمان عاصمة النضال الفلسطيني، ولكن تدخلات إسرائيل والأنظمة العربية وشذوذ بعض المنظمات الفدائية شوه العمل الفدائي ما نجم عن مصادمات عنيفة تتوجت بما يعرف بأيلول الأسود في العام 1971 م.

مؤلفاته

نشر وصفي التل كتاب واحد تحت اسم مستعار عن خفايا الهزيمة العربية ومؤامرات ما قبل الحرب العربية الاسرائلية، ونشرت اللواء كتاب كتابات في القضايا العربية ضم معظم انتاج وصفي التل.


نبذة سريعة عن الشهيد:
المرحوم وصفي التل رئيس الوزراء الاسبق الذي اغتيل غدرا في القاهرة اثناء مشاركته في اجتماع مجلس الدفاع العربي المشترك.
ويعد الشهيد وصفي التل من ابرز الشخصيات السياسية الاردنية حيث تولى منصب رئيس الوزراء في اعوام 1962 و 1965 و1970 وعرف باخلاصه وولائه لقيادته الهاشمية وعشقه لوطنه وامته العربية ووحدتها .
وامتاز الشهيد بايمانه بالعمل العربي المشترك والتصدي للاخطار المواجهة للامة العربية ودعمه لكفاح الشعب الفلسطيني في سبيل تحرير ارضه ووطنه.ولد المرحوم وصفي التل عام 1920 وهو ابن شاعر الاردن المعروف مصطفى وهبي التل حيث تلقى دراسته الابتدائية في الاردن ثم انتقل الى الدراسة في الجامعة الاميركية في بيروت.
وتقلد الراحل الكبير العديد من المناصب الرسمية والوظائف في عمان والقدس واريحا ولندن وعمل دبلوماسيا في السفارات الاردنية في موسكو وطهران وبغداد

رحم الله وصفي التل وجعل مثواه الجنه

لما كان مخلصا لبلدة وامته

----------


## khaled aljonidee

رحم الله وصفي التل 

و شكراً يا حلا

----------


## احساس المطر

> رحم الله وصفي التل 
> 
> و شكراً يا حلا


الله يرحمه 

وشكرا الك  :SnipeR (42):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا

----------


## M7MD

موضوع الشهيد وصفي التل اكبر من انه ينذكر في منتدى و نمرق علية مرور الكرام

لما كنت اقعد مع عمامي و الرجال اللي بعمر والدي كانوا يحكوا عن وصفي التل كانه ملك

الكل حزن على وفاته لأنه كان بيعنيلهم كتير

ما صدقت لما حكوا انه الرجال و النساء بكوا دم  على اغتياله على كثر ما بحبوة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا اخ  محمد على المشاركة

----------


## المعترفzx

رحم الله وصفي والذين استشهد ومعاه

----------


## mylife079

شكرا حلا

----------


## احمد العزايزة

حلا مشكوووووره فالراحل الكبير مثال يحتذى به لما كان له من مواقف مشرفة فداء للاردن وفلسطين ولكن كان هناك اياد خفية تعمل على قتل كل شريف يناضل من اجل وحدة الاردن ونجحت بذلك ولكن لا يسعنا ان نقول الا رحم الله ابا مصطفى واسكنه فسيح جنانه

----------

